# RAID 0 (Stripe) Failed) On a non raid HDD



## Dillinger (May 6, 2018)

(1 Volume1 RAID0(Stripe) 128KB 931.5GB Failed) 
When I raided my two Samsungs, I only did it with those two attached to my PC. Then after everything worked out, I hooked it up the 1TB and that's what I get. I also hooked up my 2B drive and it's working fine. The weird part is that my 2TB HDD says "OS" on it and that's what I named the raid zero was "OS" I got that from a YT video from 
Linus Tech Tips. 
In Bios all I see is "boot sequence" No other drives like my DVD drive or my two TB drive that shows up but not in bios. However when windows is all booted the DVD drive and my two TB drive show up. I haven't been able to get any other HDD's to show in windows.
System specs:
Intel® Core™ i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz
GIGABYTE Z87X-D3H 64 BIT
CORSAIR H50 HYDRO SERIES
PNY 24 GIGS
Samsung 850 EVO 250GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD
PSU 550W
WINDOWS 10 Pro.
Here's a crappy picture from a crappy phone.  I also know that I have terrible understanding of this particular bios. Why is it doing this?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 6, 2018)

WD 1TB shows it was part of an array at one point in time. That information is stored on a small partition on the drive on most consumer boards.


----------



## Dillinger (May 6, 2018)

*Solaris*
how does that happen when I never had that HDD attached to the PC when I raided it? and to think about it there is a HDD that shows up as "SYSTEM (E" it's hundred 99.9 MG's that bad raid goes away if I unattached it. Not sure about that "SYSTEM (E" I'm going to reboot and see. I'll take this to my laptop.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 6, 2018)

at one point it was. Doesn't really matter how. make sure that disk is not selected as a RAID disk in the current controller. Though once the information is written in order to remove it the BIOS selection of the disk (if present) will need to be removed (this may wipe the disk) the other way if the controller already shows it as unselected in the RAID config is to wipe the disk in totality (diskpart | clean on windows systems) to delete the old RAId partition data off the device.


----------



## Dillinger (May 6, 2018)

That one TB was at one time used for my OS after I had gotten the 2 SSD's I raided them then I formatted the the 1TB and it worked ever since I had to get  a replacement SSD. another thing is when I connect any other drives to any one of my 6 data cables, the OS nor the BIOS detects them. I have 0 &1 for my raid and it's cable 4 that is the only cable that tells me I have raid strip fail on a drive that was never ever raided. on boot up it shows the connected drives but not in BIOS. And how I use  "diskpart" since the drive letter never shows. it might make it show in CMD tho.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 6, 2018)

Dillinger said:


> That one TB was at one time used for my OS after I had gotten the 2 SSD's I raided them then I formatted the the 1TB and it worked ever since I had to get  a replacement SSD. another thing is when I connect any other drives to any one of my 6 data cables, the OS nor the BIOS detects them. I have 0 &1 for my raid and it's cable 4 that is the only cable that tells me I have raid strip fail on a drive that was never ever raided. on boot up it shows the connected drives but not in BIOS. And how I use  "diskpart" since the drive letter never shows. it might make it show in CMD tho.



that is probably because RAID is enabled and the controller is controlling those ports. You will need to make modifications to the controller and the RAID information FIRST before you can attempt to fix the drive(s) by removing or disabling the ports that are not part of the current array of SSDs.


----------



## Dillinger (May 6, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> that is probably because RAID is enabled and the controller is controlling those ports. You will need to make modifications to the controller and the RAID information FIRST before you can attempt to fix the drive(s) by removing or disabling the ports that are not part of the current array of SSDs.


So it's in BIOS.. okay thank you I'll be back


----------



## Solaris17 (May 6, 2018)

its the controller config. on most Intel controllers its CTRL+I on the screen with the RAID list


----------



## Dillinger (May 6, 2018)

this what I have here in front of me. In the raid config. so is it that number 3 where is says (reset Disk to non-raid)? 
Or is it number 2? (Delete Raid Volume)


----------



## Solaris17 (May 6, 2018)

you could try reset first, but you must proceed with caution. Everything should be backed up that is important and you should read the following screen carefully!


----------



## agent_x007 (May 6, 2018)

1) Did you switched around SATA cables after mounting 3-rd drive ?
Because once you set up RAID0, you shouldn't use SATA ports that were selected for anything else (or something like your problem may occur).
Reseting will "kill" RAID0, same goes for deleting. However, from what I see, WD isn't part of "OS" volume - so it should be fine to delete it...

2) If you didn't fiddle around with SATA cables or ports, I would try going to Windows RST/RSTe app and changing status from there.
You could also disconnect WD drive from Intel controller, and connecting it to another SATA controller.


----------



## Dillinger (May 6, 2018)

I'm trying to get the drives to get recognized in BIOS and after enabling UEFI IP4(R) Ethernet and the IP6 too. the only boot options I have lol and now it wants to boot from my DVD ROM. That's the only thing showing up boot sequence. As soon as I get back into windows I'll do the  (Windows RST/RSTe app) thing


----------



## Solaris17 (May 6, 2018)

Dillinger said:


> I'm trying to get the drives to get recognized in BIOS and after enabling UEFI IP4(R) Ethernet and the IP6 too. the only boot options I have lol and now it wants to boot from my DVD ROM. That's the only thing showing up boot sequence. As soon as I get back into windows I'll do the  (Windows RST/RSTe app) thing



They wont. The RAID controller is controlling your drives. Your SATA controller cant see them.


----------



## Dillinger (May 6, 2018)

Now I have "No Bootable Devices Found" lol


----------



## Solaris17 (May 6, 2018)

Dillinger said:


> Now I have "No Bootable Devices Found" lol



because its in UEFI


----------



## Dillinger (May 7, 2018)

never get out of the boat.. when will ever learn, even after watching that movie a hundred times. brb


----------



## agent_x007 (May 7, 2018)

Disable "Hot Plug" function for hard drive ports used in RAID0 - you can thank me later


----------



## Dillinger (May 7, 2018)

I'm sitting here stuck in BIOS trying to figure out WHY my rig will not boot up or even see my samsungs in boot sequence. All that shows in boot sequence is my DVD drive. I'll try that next lol

that didn't work at all. what am I missing here? I'm watching some YT vids on this

ok now that I got my rig to boot up into windows.



agent_x007 said:


> 1) Did you switched around SATA cables after mounting 3-rd drive ?
> Because once you set up RAID0, you shouldn't use SATA ports that were selected for anything else (or something like your problem may occur).
> Reseting will "kill" RAID0, same goes for deleting. However, from what I see, WD isn't part of "OS" volume - so it should be fine to delete it...
> 
> ...


I  have used another cable but nothing would show.

I found the drive and there's nothing I can do to save any data. I've never had this HDD in a raid fig. time for diskpart


----------



## John Naylor (May 7, 2018)

Be aware that Samsung does not support RAID.    I built a box w/ twin 256 GB Samsung EVO SSDs and twin 2 TB SSHDS.  As I have done since the days if SCSI drives, every couple of years I do a RAID box just to see it it can deligver anything ... it never has and this attempt was no exception.   The two SSDs in RAID 0) delivered nothing but frustration and when I called Samsung, their response was "We do not recommend nor support RAID on our SSDS"

Had similar experiences with the twin SSHDs in RAID 1 as one or the other would occasionally disappear.  After 3 months I broke both arrays, performance has improved and far less headaches.  I mirrored the SSHds and used   a free software program to mirror the two drives.

While there is a place for RAID, but the "desktop" is not one of them..... yes, certain apps may benefit, (i.e. video editing) but for 99% of desktop PCs .... well this post, consisting of various review quotes,  is almost 15 years old and nothing's changed


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID_0#RAID_0

_RAID 0 is useful for setups such as large read-only  NFS servers where mounting many disks is time-consuming or impossible and redundancy is irrelevant.

RAID 0 is also used in some gaming systems where performance is desired and data integrity is not very important. However, real-world tests with games have shown that RAID-0 performance gains are minimal, although some desktop applications will benefit.[1][2]_

http://www.anandtech.com/printarticle.aspx?i=2101
_"We were hoping to see some sort of performance increase in the game loading tests, but the RAID array didn't give us that. While the scores put the RAID-0 array slightly slower than the single drive Raptor II, you should also remember that these scores are timed by hand and thus, we're dealing within normal variations in the "benchmark".

Our Unreal Tournament 2004 test uses the full version of the game and leaves all settings on defaults. After launching the game, we select Instant Action from the menu, choose Assault mode and select the Robot Factory level. The stop watch timer is started right after the Play button is clicked, and stopped when the loading screen disappears. The test is repeated three times with the final score reported being an average of the three. In order to avoid the effects of caching, we reboot between runs. All times are reported in seconds; lower scores, obviously, being better.  In Unreal Tournament, we're left with exactly no performance improvement, thanks to RAID-0

If you haven't gotten the hint by now, we'll spell it out for you: there is no place, and no need for a RAID-0 array on a desktop computer. The real world performance increases are negligible at best and the reduction in reliability, thanks to a halving of the mean time between failure, makes RAID-0 far from worth it on the desktop.

Bottom line: RAID-0 arrays will win you just about any benchmark, but they'll deliver virtually nothing more than that for real world desktop performance. That's just the cold hard truth."_

http://www.techwarelabs.com/articles/hardware/raid-and-gaming/index_6.shtml
_".....we did not see an increase in FPS through its use. Load times for levels and games was significantly reduced utilizing the Raid controller and array. As we stated we do not expect that the majority of gamers are willing to purchase greater than 4 drives and a controller for this kind of setup. While onboard Raid is an option available to many users you should be aware that using onboard Raid will mean the consumption of CPU time for this task and thus a reduction in performance that may actually lead to worse FPS. An add-on controller will always be the best option until they integrate discreet Raid controllers with their own memory into consumer level motherboards."_

http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1001325
_"However, many have tried to justify/overlook those shortcomings by simply saying "It's faster." Anyone who does this is wrong, wasting their money, and buying into hype. Nothing more."_

http://jeff-sue.suite101.com/how-raid-storage-improves-performance-a101975
_"The real-world performance benefits possible in a single-user PC situation is not a given for most people, because the benefits rely on multiple independent, simultaneous requests. One person running most desktop applications may not see a big payback in performance because they are not written to do asynchronous I/O to disks. Understanding this can help avoid disappointment."_

http://www.scs-myung.com/v2/index. [...] om_content
_"What about performance? This, we suspect, is the primary reason why so many users doggedly pursue the RAID 0 "holy grail." This inevitably leads to dissapointment by those that notice little or no performance gain.....As stated above, first person shooters rarely benefit from RAID 0.__ Frame rates will almost certainly not improve, as they are determined by your video card and processor above all else. In fact, theoretically your FPS frame rate may decrease, since many low-cost RAID controllers (anything made by Highpoint at the tiem of this writing, and most cards from Promise) implement RAID in software, so the process of splitting and combining data across your drives is done by your CPU, which could better be utilized by your game. That said, the CPU overhead of RAID0 is minimal on high-performance processors."_

Even the HD manufacturers limit RAID's advantages to very specific applications and non of them involves gaming:

http://westerndigital.com/en/products/raid/http://westerndigital.com/en/products/raid/


I'll try again in another 3 years or so .... would be nice to be surprised.

I generally "clean" drives that were in an array in a HD docking station via USB to avoid controller isssues.


----------



## Dillinger (May 7, 2018)

The only reason I raided these two drives was so I could use it for my OS and steam and all its games. I've been running my rig in Raid for way over a year and after I was getting an error from one of the drives I did a RMA and re-installed everything on those two Samsungs, but it does something so that it turned that 1TB HDD in a raid, and I never raided it. 
That part where you said they don't support raid, yes I know I've read a lot about this before I did it the first time, now I've gone and messed with something in my bios or something because now my PC just says the same for any drive I plug in.  So I just may install my OS one drive and install steam and its games on the other one... I hate doing that.


----------



## oinkypig (May 7, 2018)

Use test disk program to recover the "unallocated partition" on the /12tb drive and keep all the files on it. does the raid configuration still recognize the 2tb or 1tb hdd as a raid 0 array? if so its by mistake. use test disk to roll back to the normal partition operations, confirm the selected partition to activate it and your files should be unaltered. All the data on the hdd is on the disk drive but isnt recognized because its partition isnt active and raid 0 is by mistake, revert back up to the partition with all the data in it. ok so open test disk>create log>select media>efi gpt>analyze>quick search>stop after about a minute> select 1tb hdd>deeper search>wait another minute than stop>continue> from there you will need to select the correct partition with the list of files and make this the active partition on that drive.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 7, 2018)

formatting wont fix you. You need to properly configure the RAID controller.


----------



## Dillinger (May 7, 2018)

Yes it's still the 1TB HDD that it says it's a bad stripe. and as you can see in that screenshot I took there's nothing I can do. I just want to see if I can get any data from it. I'm using EaseUS right now and the drive has all these partitions on it.

I'm figuring this out.. slowly lol


----------



## Caring1 (May 7, 2018)

Just thinking out loud and probably wont help, but could W10 back up and restore have found a fault on the Samsung Raid array and tried to move it to the 1T drive once installed, in the process totally borking it?


----------

